# Boots



## NysEms2117 (May 30, 2016)

Everybody has their favorite boot, and I know if you ask 10 people which boot they like you'll get 10 different answers. I drank the 511 koolaid and have the 511 tactical taclite(side zip) and i am thinking about changing to the taclite 8" waterproof edition. Anybody have their own favorite pair?


----------



## epipusher (May 30, 2016)

Black adidas running shoes.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2016)

epipusher said:


> Black adidas running shoes.


When I wear shorts on duty, its my NB black minimus shoes, but that doesn't work for everyone. Otherwise it's my bates full leather zip up jump style boots


----------



## Tigger (May 30, 2016)

My Asolo GTXs. Boss don't care if boots are black or not and I love those boots. 

I have some Redback slip on boots for places that want black boots and I love them too but I am considering getting something that has some support before I kill myself on stairs or something.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 30, 2016)

I swear by the 5.11 ATAC ASTM boots. I bought the 6" pair 3 years ago, used them for EMT school and IFT work for a yearish, then very abusive work in SAR (including high angle and cave work) for an additional 2 years. A few weeks ago the sole on one of them started peeling down in the front, but even with that both pairs are fully waterproof up to the entire 6", and they continue to maintain their shape, strength, and stability (including after being parked on top of last year after a long day). 

In the next few weeks I will be buying the 8". Finding myself in flood environments more often than before, and it is nice to be able to drudge on without concern for my feet getting wet.


----------



## CALEMT (May 30, 2016)

Station boots- FF111 station boots 
Wildland- Whites Original Smokejumpers
Hiking- Lowa Renegade GTX 

All have their purpose and all are extremely comfortable.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2016)

I'm also a fan of the 5.11 ATAC. I had a pair start to come apart at the side zip after a couple of years, 5.11 replaced them free. I've currently got two pair that alternate as my work boots. I always keep a spare pair in my truck for those days when you wind up in mud up to your knees at an MVA. (Not that that's ever happened) they're really comfy boots and have held up well for being close to 8 years old.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 30, 2016)

@Grimes do you have any experience with the Taclites? or just ATAC's?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 1, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> @Grimes do you have any experience with the Taclites? or just ATAC's?



Just the ATACs I mentioned, sorry.


----------



## mikeboss550 (Jun 13, 2016)

Rocky's


----------



## Never2Old (Jun 13, 2016)

Haix Black Eagle Tactical ... Best boot I have ever worn.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 13, 2016)

I currently use Under Armour Valsetz RTS and I love them. They've lasted me two years of heavy use, they're cool in the summer, and they feel like tennis shoes. I actually ran a 1.5mi run in them during some training, and still managed sub 9 in them.

They're starting to reach the end of their life and I'm about to replace them though. I've been debating either Lowa Zephyrs or Salomon Quests or XAs. Anybody have any experience with those? Nothing wrong with the UAs, I just like trying something different.


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

I currently wear the Haix Airpower XR1 and I love them. They fit very well and are very durable. Only thing I do not like is the thin shoelaces they put in them. I plan to change them out soon but have not had the chance.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 30, 2016)

Since this got bumped, I'll post an update.

Went with the Lowa Zephyrs and so far have been very impressed with them. It only took about two shifts to break them in. Very comfortable boots and aren't too hot. Although if you have a requirement to wear steel/composite toe boots, and you feel like you're required to follow said requirements, these don't have that option.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2016)

That's the nice thing about lowa boots. Is there's practically no break in period.


----------

